

Paid App Market Appears To Be Shrinking Quickly - panabee
http://www.forbes.com/sites/terokuittinen/2014/03/27/paid-app-market-is-shrinking-with-stunning-speed/?utm_campaign=techtwittersf&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

======
lutusp
There's a very funny construction in the linked article: "... It claims that
revenue from paid apps dropped by a drastic -29% in 2013 from the previous
year."

From a strictly mathematical viewpoint, a drop of -29% is a rise of 29%. You
can always identify the math C students later in life.

